# The Mail



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

My wife pays some bills online most by mail and prides herself on always being on time with payment . I guess most people think we would be foolish to depend on the USPS Mail .We have been greeting late notices on bills the mail is so slow in this area takes sometimes more than 16 days to get an invoice from a company just 60 miles away . Our mail man comes when he pleases sometimes every day and other times every 3 days . The week of xmas only 2 deliveries and the second one was 7:30PM Sunday Night . at the local post office they tell the people first it was the elections now the holidays.Are we foolish or old fashioned to think you should be able to depend on the mail .


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep, had about $200,000 floating around for 2 weeks in that mess before Christmas.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Ours is quite slow as well. Takes 3 days to get across town as it has to go to the Cities for sorting. We have been paying most of our stuff online last year or so.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Customer 10 miles away mailed me a large check on 11/29. Arrived in my box 12/18. Postmarked 11/30. 
Got a late notice from CNH on a payment. Took 3 weeks to go 20 miles.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Made a check to a local business on 3/23 and mailed it instead of delivering in person as I normally do, because of Covid. Got notices of no payment received and they were gracious in not charging late fees. Finally decided to cancel payment on first check and paid in person on 6/15. About 2 days later they got the original check, post office told them there were several bags of mail that had been setting in a corner unnoticed. Still have Christmas items ordered the first couple of days in December, shipped on the 4th, came into Louisville (less than 90 miles away), then sent to Tennessee and have been there since the 17th.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

The government can screw anything up... the PA government WILL screw it up...my buddy hauls newspapers into the Harrisburg pa mail distribution center. Truckers were waiting 12 to 13 hours to unload. USPS had to pay more in retention pay than they actually paid for the trucking. All the truckers had to wait in a long line and inch front everytime another truck went to a dock. 12 hours in line and you couldn't sleep or you wouldn't be able to inch forward and then you would loose your space in line. Trucks with e logs had to drop trailers and have another tractor come and hook to trailer because they had to go out of service due to hours in service..it was crazy..they wouldn't even make a list with trucks and phone numbers and call u when they were ready...u just had to wait in line...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The Post Office in Atlanta, GA is awful. Noticed back in the summer that if something was routed through them it could take weeks for it to leave. It seems as if the workers there have gotten a very bad attitude towards their job and people. The best thing for we the people to do is use the PO as an absolute last resort. Then if their work load greatly decreases there will have to be a downsizing.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Seems like some of the package shipping is getting terrible also.I had a gift box of Buffalo meat sent to me from Rapid City,400 miles.It took 5 days to get here and was 3/4 thawed out when it got here.Box was lined in styrofoam and I'm sure be fine for a typical 1-2 days it should of took.

Nieghbor mailed me a check that lives 2 miles away a month ago,it never has shown up.He had a $200,000 cattle check mailed to him that took 3 weeks to receive.

I was one for liking to write out a checkand mailing it.Paying more and more online.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

USPS...I hate to get started. They are a disaster...have been for a while. Don’t know why they have to be in the package delivery business against private companies....I see it as a real conflict. And now amazon has cleverly used this money losing, taxpayer backed entity to deliver their goods exclusively on sundays. We should do away with the postal system for anything other than envelopes.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> USPS...I hate to get started. They are a disaster...have been for a while. Don't know why they have to be in the package delivery business against private companies....I see it as a real conflict. And now amazon has cleverly used this money losing, taxpayer backed entity to deliver their goods exclusively on sundays. We should do away with the postal system for anything other than envelopes.


I should of said the meat was shipped via Fed Ex,was surprised it took that long threw them.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

The government can't deliver a letter..........and now they're going to deliver "our vaccine"???????


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I think it is very telling of the times we live in. Mail delivery was more reliable when delivered on horseback than with all our modern methods.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Vol said:


> The Post Office in Atlanta, GA is awful. Noticed back in the summer that if something was routed through them it could take weeks for it to leave. It seems as if the workers there have gotten a very bad attitude towards their job and people. The best thing for we the people to do is use the PO as an absolute last resort. Then if their work load greatly decreases there will have to be a downsizing.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I am a regular victim of Atlanta distribution.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

My business associate sent two boxes that had Christmas presents inside to her daughter in SD the first of December.

The smaller box that was heavier, got delivered in 5 days. While the larger/lighter box was still setting in the Detroit distribution center. It took almost 3 weeks to make the same trip, I told her maybe because it was a larger package, no one wanted to lift it and hurt themselves. 

It seems (at least here) since the PO went to the much larger regional 'distribution center' model, mail has really sloooooooooooooowed down. Along with the last mile delivery system for UPS/Fed Ex (those two company's really out smarted the PO on that model it seems too).

Larry


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Not sure about there but COVID home shopping has something like quadrupled package volumes here. The UPS guy at work was telling us they were under huge pressure to take as much overtime as possible. Bunch of new guys hired but everyone too busy to train them. They were sub contracting rural delivery work to what look to be unemployed people in their personal cars.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

slowzuki said:


> Not sure about there but COVID home shopping has something like quadrupled package volumes here. The UPS guy at work was telling us they were under huge pressure to take as much overtime as possible. Bunch of new guys hired but everyone too busy to train them. They were sub contracting rural delivery work to what look to be unemployed people in their personal cars.


Have a friend thats retired that started sub contracting out to ups.Gets .55-,58???? a mile plus over $20 a hr.Forget exactly but he is liking it.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I live in a fairly populated area as most of you probably already know. The Amazon workers are delivering in their own personal vehicles and in Enterprise or rental Max trucks


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep. I can order something from Amazon and it gets shipped across country faster than the post office can deliver my water bill remittance in the same town. Fact is, the post office, as with most government entities, have become little more than affirmative action centers for ineptitude.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

Just wait until the Federal Government has full control of our healthcare. What a mess that will be.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

The more things change, the more they stay the same. Way back in the mid 80's when I was in college I had my parents send me something from home, and it took a whole month to go from Craig Colorado to Fort Collins Colorado. I think a lot of the problem is that because of the unions they can't fire bad employees.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Amazon is getting Priority over Priority Mail, Bezos and Company have made sure of that. My Amazon packages come through USPS, courier and occasionally UPS.

Our mail carrier confirmed this with my wife. Even said the Greensboro distribution center at one point only had about ten people working the sorting. Partly short staffed due to 'I can't work because of COVID'.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I pay all bills on line through my bank for free, we haven't written a check in years... it's nice and so far 100% safe...

Our mail is slow also but our monthly bills are so regular I keep the routine stuff paid several months ahead of time...


----------



## JRehberg (Oct 11, 2012)

Our mail service in the capitol city of Florida really started going down hill about 3 years ago. Now a days it's only delivered 3, maybe 4 times a week. Started paying all of our bills on line through USAA bank several years back and love it. As far as our local USPS, no accountability and no leadership willing to grab the bull by the horns and clean house. Ours has gotten so bad that Amazon quit using our local USPS and ships everything through UPS the last 3 months. Our carrier was actually bragging about this to my neighbor; she mentioned that she was done early everyday now that she doesn't have to deliver Amazon stuff anymore. I wish he would have asked her if she took a pay cut since she only delivers 3 or 4 days a week........


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Even here in Australia UPS has struck. I never bought a lot from the US, possibly a half dozen items a year.

That has virtually stopped.

UPS rates went up so much that I can no longer afford to buy anything in the US. Postage/freight is now often more than the purchase price.

Their rate hikes must have done immense damage to business in the US. Sad to see and te volumes will decrease meaning more rate hikes. A vicious spiral down.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've used my bank to pay for stuff for years, 90% of its online anyways, what not they print a check and mail it themselves. The rest I've been paying online myself for years, rarely actually write a check anymore, when I do its usually rents and I print those off, less chances of tampering when the mail temporarily "loses it'

Had three packages that were guaranteed to arrive yesterday thru USPS, regular mail lady stops and leaves the mail then off she goes?? I'm like huh? So later a USPS van actually backs up the drive and leaves a package, as in 1. By this time I'm getting a little perturbed, have jobs waiting on this stuff. Not five minutes later van comes back and drops another package and I tell them should be another, nope this is it. So okay 2 out of 3 is better than nothing, an hour later same van with the same driver comes back with the third package&#8230;.

No wonder they lose money hand over fist.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

And one of these days those damn Amazon drivers are going to get somebody killed. Have to be some of the absolute worse or stupid drivers I've ever seen. More than once I've come around a blind corner and find an Amazon van sitting in the road with a good 80% of the van still in the road making deliveries. And this is on state highways. The other day someone had one of those Ram Promaster vans and took em four tries to back into our small drive, still wide enough I've backed a straight truck up it with a 16' bed on the first try. She finally gets backed in and cuts her wheels the wrong way and about drops the front tire off the drive and into the ditch.

I'm pretty sure the drivers that couldn't even cut it at Swift ended up with Amazon.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Well I don't do Amazon at all, but some of my home delivery's are by Fedex, we are 1/2 mile off the road and can't be seen from the road, their is one young female black girl that does this route, she was leaving things at the road just thrown out the door, after several aluminum radiators were "stolen" from being left at the road, they must have told her to go down the drive, I confronted her one day and she was scared to death, you would have thought a boogy man was around... she made the comment I should meet her at the road next time, I said maybe you should stay in the city from now own.... I haven't seen her again...

My USPS lady does come down the drive when a box won't fit in the box at the road, I have a large mail box where she leaves packages and picks up as well, she doesn't seem to mind doing it, but we leave her a care package once in a while for her trouble so I think that shows her we care and notice she does as well...


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes, the post office was never intended by the constitution to be money making. It was needed to have a functioning democracy. Delivering one letter to a remote farmer, 20 miles from town was never profitable, but it was essential to democratic communication. That's how it was when America was great. Then private companies decided that they could skim off all the very profitable stuff and leave the crap losers for the post office. Of course, your politicians would never explain that to us. They were too busy taking money from the UPS and Fed Ex lobbyist and bragging that they were doing something...like insisting that the Post office make money and deliver 6 days a week even if it was a terrible losing strategy.

If you are unwilling to invest the brainpower to understand the situation, then you get the government you deserve.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Got a text message today from a friend in Maryland that they got our Christmas card today that was mailed the first week of December. Four weeks to go a little over 600 miles, have driven it many times pulling gooseneck trailer in under 12 hours.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Edd in KY said:


> Yes, the post office was never intended by the constitution to be money making. It was needed to have a functioning democracy. Delivering one letter to a remote farmer, 20 miles from town was never profitable, but it was essential to democratic communication. That's how it was when America was great. Then private companies decided that they could skim off all the very profitable stuff and leave the crap losers for the post office. Of course, your politicians would never explain that to us. They were too busy taking money from the UPS and Fed Ex lobbyist and bragging that they were doing something...like insisting that the Post office make money and deliver 6 days a week even if it was a terrible losing strategy.
> 
> If you are unwilling to invest the brainpower to understand the situation, then you get the government you deserve.


So are we allowed to complain about their declining service like you just did, or should we say nothing because other countries have worse mail systems? 
Mail used to be delivered 7 days a week. Mine is 6, if my mail lady feels like it. I just had a check sent on 11/29 10 miles from me take until 12/18 to arrive. And it was a big one I needed to pay my bills.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

endrow said:


> My wife pays some bills online most by mail and prides herself on always being on time with payment . I guess most people think we would be foolish to depend on the USPS Mail .We have been greeting late notices on bills the mail is so slow in this area takes sometimes more than 16 days to get an invoice from a company just 60 miles away . Our mail man comes when he pleases sometimes every day and other times every 3 days . The week of xmas only 2 deliveries and the second one was 7:30PM Sunday Night . at the local post office they tell the people first it was the elections now the holidays.Are we foolish or old fashioned to think you should be able to depend on the mail .


Ha... Postal Service is worthless now. Like everything related to the [email protected] gubmint...

Mom died last May 7. We've been doing estate stuff since, joy of joys with all the crapola from the stupid virus. My sister is executor. Fine, better her than me LOL We had a h3ll of a time getting all the cars titles transferred because somewhere along the way, the lockbox that held all the titles that I *KNOW* my parents had at some point just *disappeared*-- wasn't in either of their mobile homes after turning them upside down five times each. ANYWAY, had to get a ton of paperwork from the gubmint and schedule a couple hours in the local tax office for all three of us to get everything transferred into our respective names. I got the 2012 stripdown model minivan, the 2005 minivan with 335,000 miles on it that's worth a whopping $200 according to Kelley blue book that the old folks have been letting me drive for the last 8 years to keep miles off my pickup that I use for all the farm towing/hauling, and a 2006 Town and Country minivan that hasn't been started in 8 years, again basicallys salvage value at present but if I can get it running again, it's only got 100,000 miles on it. Well, I moved into mom's old house at Shiner at the end of the summer with Keira (my 16 year old) so she can have a NORMAL school year up here in the 2A school in town, versus being in lockdown half the first semester and now again the past week and this week down there, with no band or anything else she loves to do. My sister of course signed a thing at the post office to get my parents mail forwarded directly to her home in Needville, which is fine of course.

Funny thing, though, mail addressed BY NAME TO ME, with my current mailing address on the farm here at Shiner, has been redirected in some cases to my sister in Needville. Things like the car titles when they finally mailed them from Austin. Well, she never got the rest of the titles, just the one and she could read through the envelope it was for the 2012 but didn't open it since it was 'my mail'. No other titles or envelopes. We never bothered picking it up since we were hopping before Christmas and then went to Indiana to the inlaws for Christmas and just haven't needed to mess with it since we got back, and were HOPING the rest would arrive and get them all at once.

My sister got a notice from Social Security that they had deposited a few hundred bucks that my mom was entitled to into her personal bank account, as that was her share of the money and as her inheritor (along with my brother and I) they sent the money to her. My brother got his check a week later in the mail. I haven't received anything, and nothing has come to my sister as a possible misdirect of the mail. The rest of my mail comes here normally.

SO, while Betty had a down period between teaching her online classes since her school was locked down again last week and this one, she calls Social Security to find out what's going on. Yes, they've sent me the checks, THREE OF THEM, and they've all been "returned to sender" by the friggin' stupid postal service. SO, she calls the local Post Office in town to find out what's going on. I mean, it's weird, I've been getting my mail OTHERWISE, just *some things* are being misdirected. She wanted to give them a "heads up" that yes her husband DOES live in Shiner, and yes his middle name IS the same as his fathers, BUT he is very definitely a different person (and not been dead 3.5 years) and so my mail SHOULD be coming here, and not directed to my sister. She explained the situation and what was happening and asked them if they could make sure NOT to send MY mail to my sister.

The Postal Service apologized but she informed us that basically there's NOTHING THEY CAN DO. What the problem is, their gubmint mail sorting computerized system picks up on "official" letters that have MY FIRST NAME *AND* MY *AND MY DAD'S* *MIDDLE ** NAME * along with our common last name, and AUTOMATICALLY kicks it into the "redirect" mail to be forwarded to my sister... the PROBLEM comes in that, it is ILLEGAL (or whatever) for the Postal Service to redirect a gubmint check, SO it gets kicked out AGAIN into the "return to sender" bin. Hence why the SSA has sent me THREE CHECKS and NOT ONE has gotten to me, nor will it so long as the friggin' "forward mail" thing still be in place. They send a check, the [email protected] STUPID @SS POSTAL COMPUTER reads the name including my Dad's first name as my middle name and last name, kicks it into "forward mail", then reads it again, detects its a gubmint check, and kicks it right into the "return to sender" bag... God forbid the stupid effing computer be programmed so it goes "Uh oh, WTF is this, dump it for a HUMAN to look at and figure where it goes-- NOPE, just "return to sender" and neither SSA NOR the Post Office can figure this sh!t out. The local postmaster was apologetic, but like, "oh yeah, sorry, that happens ALL THE TIME-- GOD FORBID that you be a "Junior" and have the same name-- it's TWICE AS BAD for them!" SO Betty's like "so we can NEVER get this check?" "Nope", said the postmaster, "not as long as the forwarding order is in the system". Talked to my sister about canceling the forwarding order, she's balking because she's getting a bunch of tax paperwork in the mail for the estate at the moment...

Count on the gubmint to create a catch-22 system that fvcks up the entire works... and that NEITHER OF THEM have the intelligence to figure out a work-around for... Like, Oh, say, HAVING A FRIGGIN' HIGHLY PAID GUBMINT EMPLOYEE ACTUALLY LOOK AT THE ADDRESS ON THE [email protected] ENVELOPE and sending it to the correct person???!!!!

Worthless... just worthless... typical gubmint. Hind t!ts on a boar hog comes to mind.

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> USPS...I hate to get started. They are a disaster...have been for a while. Don't know why they have to be in the package delivery business against private companies....I see it as a real conflict. And now amazon has cleverly used this money losing, taxpayer backed entity to deliver their goods exclusively on sundays. We should do away with the postal system for anything other than envelopes.


AND do away with bulk mail contracts that flood us with cheap junk mail that WE have to pay for via ever increasing postal rates... Read my post above LOL Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> I should of said the meat was shipped via Fed Ex,was surprised it took that long threw them.


They're no better... surprised they didn't just toss it over the fence and call it good... you'll find it eventually.

Dad used to get his insulin shipped from an online drug place in Canada. FedEx would just throw the package onto the end of the porch in the full sun in 100+ degree heat and never even toot a horn to let you know it was there... he had to go out on his handicap scooter to get it off the porch, when he realized it was there... one day when he leaned over to try to get the box up off the porch, he accidentally hit the forward button and ran his scooter down the stairs and flipped off the porch, landed face-first in the gravel driveway, and had the scooter land on top of him. Mom had to call us to come get him back up and into his scooter chair and into the house so she could patch him up.

They're all WORTHLESS [email protected] They had much the same when the moved up here to Shiner... Dad told me he got chewed out by the FedEx guy one day because they put his address on the box, and the driver drove all the way out to a rural area at the other end of the county... turns out they were just punching the 911 address system they went to, there's actually TWO roads in the same county with the same county road number-- ie "217CR (county road) 187" and since there'e TWO county road 187's the stupid Google maps or Garmin takes them to the NEAREST ONE which is of course closer to the distribution center. Of course the DIFFERENCE is, it's in the settlement of DREYER *NOT * SHINER, TX, so I was like "tell them to pound sand, QUIT BEING SO EFFING LAZY and type THE ENTIRE ADDRESS into the friggin' Garmin or whatever to get it to send them to the correct location. Well, a few months later I was up here working and the FedEx guy shows up PO'd and starts the same BS with me, and I told him how the cow ate the cabbage... He was like "yall need to have them put "LAVACA county road 187" on the address, not just 217CR187... I told him, "sorry, pal, but that's NOT THE ADDRESS... the address is "217CR187"... if you can't handle that, you need to take it up with the [email protected] 911 numbering system they came up with and whoever runs that, OR with the friggin' stupid county commissioners that number all the friggin roads and are duplicating themselves. Another thing they could do is say, oh, DO THEIR EFFING JOB and LEARN THEIR [email protected] ROUTE so they can figure this out without a wild goose chase across the county. I got curious one day when I didn't have anything better to do and actually went and found this mysterious duplicate location that their Garmin or whatever is misdirecting them to-- it's a cow pasture (without a mobile home like this one) on the other side of the county about 5-10 miles away, not a HUGE deal. I'm just like "suck it up cupcake, that's YOUR JOB!"

In fairness, we've have a FEW good delivery people... one lady would always bring stuff up to the door and knock on the door and wait for my folks to get out of their handicapped lift chairs and Dad to get on his scooter (since he could barely stand) or mom to hobble to the door to get the stuff without having to go fish it off the porch. She even asked how they were doing and talked a few seconds before she went on her way. She was very sad to hear when my Dad passed away. BUT MOST of the drivers are just worthless sh!ts who couldn't care less... they throw stuff out on the side of the road by our cattleguard at Needville instead of driving down th driveway and pulling up to the back steps up onto the porch and tossing it on the porch like they used to, and with all the scumbag citiots moving out into our area the only thing they won't steal is a RED HOT STOVE, so those packages more often than not just go missing...

Honestly I don't see how FedEx and some of these other "delivery services" even stay in business... they're a sorry bunch and practically worthless... damage half of what they deliver and toss the rest out for any crook to pick up and steal. WORTHLESS!!

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Coondle said:


> Even here in Australia UPS has struck. I never bought a lot from the US, possibly a half dozen items a year.
> 
> That has virtually stopped.
> 
> ...


Just so you know... "UPS" and "USPS" are two different things... UPS is "United Parcel Service" and is brown vans with guys and gals in brown shirts and pants or shorts delivering packages, they're okay but like most things have deteriorated in quality over the past 10 years... "USPS" is "United States Postal Service", which is run by the federal gubmint and is the "official mail carrier of the US" as the gubmint postal system (like the British Post in GB or whatever yall call your national gubmint mail service in Australia). USPS used to be a model of efficiency and service, but now they're simply a minority affirmative action hiring group. I had a good friend I drove a school bus alongside and he took early retirement from the USPS because it was SUCH a terrible place to work. The ONLY thing they consider now in hiring or promotion is race and gender, REGARDLESS of whether the person has ANY qualifications or not or is even capable of performing the job... so everybody that's been there for years or decades and CAN actually do the job end up doing THEIR job as well as the incompetent nincompoops job, who just so happens to be the right color or sex to get hired or promoted over them regardless of qualifications or lack thereof.

BTW, "UPS" (the parcel service) is an independent company not affiliated with the stupid US Gubmint, whereas USPS (the postal service) is 100% gubmint owned and operated total EFF up...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mlappin said:


> And one of these days those damn Amazon drivers are going to get somebody killed. Have to be some of the absolute worse or stupid drivers I've ever seen. More than once I've come around a blind corner and find an Amazon van sitting in the road with a good 80% of the van still in the road making deliveries. And this is on state highways. The other day someone had one of those Ram Promaster vans and took em four tries to back into our small drive, still wide enough I've backed a straight truck up it with a 16' bed on the first try. She finally gets backed in and cuts her wheels the wrong way and about drops the front tire off the drive and into the ditch.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the drivers that couldn't even cut it at Swift ended up with Amazon.


Yep more "gubmint making things better". Getting a CDL now is harder than passing the medical boards or the bar exam, but "oh it's so much BETTER!". Yeah right. Why half these @ss-clowns driving truck now are complete morons... I see SO much friggin' stupidity it ain't even funny anymore.

End of last summer we headed into Shiner and traffic was backed up across the bridge in front of the Shiner Beer brewery (Spoetzl Brewery). Finally got across there's a 53 foot semi trailer wrung out like a dishrag sitting on this TEENY LITTLE side-street which is basically just access for the city pickups back to city maintenance yard behind the city water tanks... all of which is on a steep hillside overlooking the creek across from the brewery. Well, this idgit must've been following his Garmin (brain, what's a brain, and WHY would I need *THAT*!!" and got himself turned around @ss backwards (since all the truck delivery sally ports are on the OTHER END of the brewery, just off the main highway with a NICE WIDE NEW truck entrance for deliveries and cargo departing via semi). He tries turning onto this TINY little one-lane paved road that's narrower than my driveway and cut into the hillside with a fairly steep apron connecting it to the main road, and a hairpin turn onto the old street that connects up with the next regular city street up a block BEHIND the water works (across from the funeral home) which connects to the small city street going back to the city maintenance yard at the back... That road was closed decades ago after the bridge washed out behind the brewery (old steel bridge) and then 20 years later they moved the old steel bridge that was no longer suitable for traffic from the other creek across town and put it in its place, and made it a FOOT ONLY bridge and keep it painted because it's picturesque next to the brewery... but there are HUGE PILINGS to prevent vehicle traffic across that old bridge. SO basically even if he COULD have completed the turn, in a block he'd have been a hairpin T intersection with the city yard on one side and pilings to close the road to traffic on the other with no place to go, and you can CLEARLY SEE ALL OF THIS from the main highway, so he should have NEVER tried to turn there in the first place... OF course he DIDN'T make it... oh, he cranked the semi tractor around enough to get the truck onto the one-lane pickup-width "street" BUT of course the 53 foot van behind him totally missed the culvert and paved apron and went off onto the steep hillside, and rolled over. The semi load of BEER BOTTLES on pallets of course shifted and rolled the trailer over, and busted right through the roof and sides of the collapsed trailer... they had a skid steer and dump trucks out there scooping up about an 8 foot tall 40 foot long 12 foot wide pile of BROKEN BEER BOTTLES off the hillside where the pallets of bottles tore through the roof and just shattered into an enormous pile of broken glass... WHAT A MORON! I mean, come on, USE YOUR BRAIN (if you have one) even if the Garmin IS lost, go up the hill 2 blocks to the main intersection in town, make a couple turns onto two lane streets, and go back towards the brewery... NOT LIKE there's not about five signs on that side of town directing "truck traffic" to the truck delivery entrance to the brewery on the other side of it, as well as to the wire works and Ranch Hand truck bed and bumper guard deer killer factory down the street, with the Deere dealer across from them. FFS where do they get these guys now???

Most of them I wouldn't trust in a Yugo pulling a lawn mower trailer, let alone in a 53 foot semi LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Edd in KY said:


> Yes, the post office was never intended by the constitution to be money making. It was needed to have a functioning democracy. Delivering one letter to a remote farmer, 20 miles from town was never profitable, but it was essential to democratic communication. That's how it was when America was great. Then private companies decided that they could skim off all the very profitable stuff and leave the crap losers for the post office. Of course, your politicians would never explain that to us. They were too busy taking money from the UPS and Fed Ex lobbyist and bragging that they were doing something...like insisting that the Post office make money and deliver 6 days a week even if it was a terrible losing strategy.
> 
> If you are unwilling to invest the brainpower to understand the situation, then you get the government you deserve.


That's not the reason at all... just silly rubbish.

I drove a school bus for 9 years and my best friend for 8 of those got hired the year after I was and got my old bus route (which was full of a bunch of "entitled" Hispanic punks and brats who were SO racist because i was white... just trash.

Anyway, he worked for the Post Office basically from the time he got back from Vietnam (well, about a year after when he finally got hired and had to relocate from KY to Houston for them) and he told me that the Postal Service used to be a WONDERFUL place to work, and he was SO happy to be working for them. He had walking routes for a big part of his career and they really took pride in the job they did and things were really good, professionally run, and folks were nice-- a lot of his patrons even gave him "Christmas presents" back then.

Then in the late 80's and early 90's it all changed... The Postal Service became *THE* poster child for affirmative action... IOW they quit hiring and promoting based on ANYTHING *OTHER* than racial and gender quotas, REGARDLESS of qualifications and/or job performance. There were a LOT of instances of people who'd been doing the job for DECADES with YEARS of seniority being passed over for promotion because they were the wrong color (white) in favor of COMPLETELY UNQUALIFIED "minority" people... and if they couldn't or WOULDN'T do the job, it fell to the very ones passed over to DO IT FOR THEM. This has had a HORRIBLE effect on morale and after 30 years of it basically the postal service is a complete farce. He was working in a large surburban Houston post office, one of the largest in the US, and he said basically it got so bad he just held his nose and kept forcing himself to go to work until he could take early retirement, and then retired and moved to our rural area and started driving a school bus to supplement his retirement income. They are absolutely terrible now, and only going to get worse. He told me he had a buddy he REALLY felt sorry for; he's trying to stick it out too until he could retire but he didn't know if he could make it-- he had several more years to go. They were the last two "white guys" working there, and he said they were basically working their @ss off trying to get stuff done that nobody else could do or were just too [email protected] lazy to do. It was a terrible place to work when he left.

I don't have ANY problem with ANYBODY getting the job regardless of their color or gender or anything else, BUT they SHOULD be qualified AND willing and able to do the job. I know when our mail lady retired after many years, the dumb fat Mexican guy they replaced him with is stupid as a post-- I don't think he can even read, honestly, or just doesn't care-- half my mail ends up elsewhere and I get letters that should have been delivered to other folks several miles away on a different mail route... just crazy... Either doesn't know or DOESN'T CARE, or BOTH...

BTW, the big "money maker" in the Postal Service is the "Bulk Mail Contracts" for all that garbage junk mail we're constantly bombarded with... they really don't give a rip about the "letters" and stuff, that's just the sideshow to the bulk mail contracts... of course they have to cut the price on those bulk mail contracts, and make up for the "breakeven rates" on those bulk mail contracts by RAISING POSTAL RATES on letters, etc, which is basically FORCING everyone using the post office to SUBSIDIZE our being nuked with junk mail at low cost to the companies sending it... Just how it works. Why the postal service is increasingly irrelevant, just another bloated mismanaged gubmint MESS...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Good lord strawwalker... I don't think I typed that much all of highschool... Lol


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think I'd rather read Luke's posts than listen to any of the crap in the libtard media


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

He sure is a good read


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I can attest to Luke's post. My dad retired as a rural carrier and I have an uncle who is trying to stick it out to retire.


----------



## sprout (Jan 1, 2018)

Mailed a x-mas card to the neighbor and was postmarked 12-10-20. They got it on 1-15-21. They live 800 feet away. Could walk it if less than 5 minutes. Next year I will hand deliver


----------

